# count down



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

7 days 21 hours 6 mins 5 secs!!!


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Ok, I am now allmost ready. Confident out to 30 - shooting lanes cleard- clothes washed and sealed- broad heads on and flying sweet. Just waiting on the new scentlok gear to be 100%. Ill be looking for a little meat the first few weeks just to get the stink off the bow.
Enjoy!


----------



## gmotsu23 (Oct 24, 2008)

I got everything ready to go. Bow is shootin perfect all the way out to 50, cloths will be washed and sealed this weekend and now the only thing I need is the weather we have today to stick around till next weekend. But by the looks of it that is not going to happen! It will be great to be back in the tree stand no matter what though!!!


----------



## Roadkil (Mar 11, 2011)

Did some final tuning on the bow last night after having string replaced a few weeks back. Shooting where I aim it out to 40 so I'm confident & happy with that. 

Next Saturday can't get here fast enough.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

yea this weather aint helpin at all!!! lol


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

weather is beauuttiffullll.....i seen more deer this morning on the way to work than I have all summer.....they were out in almost every wood/field line....i cant wait!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

man the white oaks around me are loaded huge acorns. just some cold night is all we need and those big tasty acorns will be dropping like rocks and so will the deer.lol. hopefully


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm waiting on the 1st frost.trust me the 24th is the day before my b-day that just kills me.The 1st day of fall is the 23rd and the 24th is Bow season.You just have to love the fall.


----------



## CaptJoe (Jan 20, 2009)

Oh Boy! Here it comes! 4:00:50:00


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

I gotta work the 24th & 25th, but believe me I'll be up a tree by 5pm. The last two years I've been lucky enough to be at the checkin station by 10am opening day with 120lb does.


----------



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

Tomorrow tomorrow can't freaking wait been watching 3 dandy bucks this yr im setting out to video my lady killing a big buck tomorrow is going to be great deer or no deer

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm hoping for a south to south west wind so I can hunt a new stand on the edge of a well used bedding thicket.... Looks like its supposed to be west winds until 8pm or so. 

I'll probably have to hunt my 'not-so-aggressive' stand or sit on a knoll on the edge of bean field overlooking a valley. The knoll has only small trees in it so I'll have to sit on the ground...

Decisions, Decisions, but these are the fun type! 

WooHooo! Glad season is here!


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Got my stands set and brushed in. Filled the feeders again yesterday. South wind precludes the use of one stand but my other three look good.


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

heading out sat eve staying at deer camp and hitting it hard sunday!!! cant wait!!! good luck all and hunt safe!!!!!


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

No sleep for me tonight, way too excited!!!Good luck and be safe out there. If its brown its down tomorrow, got to get the stink off the bow from last year!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Gona be hard to sleep! Good luck all.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

good luck guys and be safe!! i cant get out till at least tuesday


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Well here goes nothing. Up and ready to get going.

Everyone have a great day out there. May God bless each of us with safety, with opportunity, and with insight today. And if we are lucky, may God bless us with filled tags!!


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Was going to go , but with the warmer weather in place not too excited just yet . Went to West Branch yesterday and went musky fishing instead . Probably going to head out next weekend .


----------



## monster7 (Nov 17, 2010)

Went out saturday morning and saw a small 6 point and 2 yearlings. Wasn't able to hunt the rest of the weekend due to a minor accident while helping my brother build his dog kennel. Hoping to get back out this weekend if I heal up. 

On a positive note, my brother talked to the guy that lets us hunt his property and he has seen 2 monsters within 200 yards of where I was sitting on saturday. Hopefully this weekend I can introduce one of them to my Mathews Monster 7.0.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I got to hunt about 5 hours saturday morning. No deer sighted. Heard at least one in the beans before daylight but he (or she) didn't pass my way. Saw some good squirrels and a **** though. Hoping to get back out this weekend sometime.


----------



## Roadkil (Mar 11, 2011)

Hunted the hard woods from sun up to about 3:00 and saw nothing. Moved to a bean field and spotted 7 does that entered way out of my bow range and kept going in that direction on Saturday.

Sunday hunted until about 2:30 in the woods and saw nothing again.

Looking forward to next weekend or perhaps sneaking to a field on night after work this week.


----------



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

went out saturday in the morning i seen 1 doe in the morning then in the afternoon i went out and seen 6 does so it wasnt a bad day. went back out sunday in the morning i seen one little buck, then evening i had all kinds of deer around me, but one doe came right under my stand and i put her down. i got to try out my new diamond outlaw and my new swacker boradheads.


----------

